# Feel loved and special, i do not understand



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

it seems simple but is not simple as it is probably that is why relationships are falling apart just because of this.

what does it mean "a woman wants to be love, desired and feel special"
without a man not to be mr. nice?

what is feel loved
what is feel special
what is feel desired (is it to become a horny man?)

I know the meaning of loved and special but that is not the explanation i need or other people who dont understand like me need.

what are things/words makes a woman feel loved and special?


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2011)

Very simple actually. Simply ASK her what are the things she needs to make her feel loved and understood. Do what she asks for, as often as she wants it, whenever she wants it, how she wants it, and she will feel loved, special, and desired.

DO NOT make the mistake of assuming what she needs and give her that. This is a common mistake with men, including me. Now I know better.

If she cannot verbalize clearly what she wants, pay attention to her behavior. Many times people, men and women, act the way they want to be treated in return. It she likes to talk, she may need you to spend more time talking to her.

If she likes intimacy, she may want you to initiate intimacy more often.

Suggest you read the book "Five love Languages".


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

troy said:


> Very simple actually. Simply ASK her what are the things she needs to make her feel loved and understood. Do what she asks for, as often as she wants it, whenever she wants it, how she wants it, and she will feel loved, special, and desired.
> 
> DO NOT make the mistake of assuming what she needs and give her that. This is a common mistake with men, including me. Now I know better.
> 
> ...


Make this question and reply a sticky!!!! It might save a lot of posting & heartache!!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Snooring;271806
what does it mean "a woman wants to be love said:


> Depends on the woman. It's different for each woman. It's not a matter of one size fits all. I know women who want their man to take them shopping. I could care less that he goes shopping with me, in fact I would rather go by myself.
> 
> So yes you will have to ask her.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

This is just how I feel.


> what is feel loved


To feel loved to me, is knowing that the person wants to spend time with you, and would choose you over any body else. To cherish you, and appreciate what you do for them. To notice you, and notice things about you that no one else does.


> what is feel special


To feel special I need to feel I am irreplacable. That he is wanting to put an effort into our relationship, by noticing what i like and don't like, and by doing things for me he knows will make me happy.
Not forgetting to put effort in and take me for granted.


> what is feel desired (is it to become a horny man?)


To feel desired I need to feel I turn him on and he really wants me.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Syrum said:


> This is just how I feel.
> 
> To feel loved to me, is knowing that the person wants to spend time with you, and would choose you over any body else. To cherish you, and appreciate what you do for them. To notice you, and notice things about you that no one else does.
> 
> ...


I love your answer Syrum. I would appreciate this kinds of answers.

yes everywoman is different and some women are not good communicators, so to have ideas of diffeent women views is great.

Thanks again


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Feel special: special small gift, surprise, funny sms, love letters for her every now and then.
Feel sexually loved: try out different foreplay, position whenever you have sex.
Feel emotionally loved: offer your hand to do housework & child care together with her.
Give her a massage without a reason.
Cook for her the favorite meal without a reason.
Date her without a reason.
Tell her she's the best wife. 
Tell her she's the most beautiful woman in the world.
Without a reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2011)

MsLonely said:


> Feel special: special small gift, surprise, funny sms, love letters for her every now and then.
> Feel sexually loved: try out different foreplay, position whenever you have sex.
> Feel emotionally loved: offer your hand to do housework & child care together with her.
> Give her a massage without a reason.
> ...


:iagree:
I am sure you used to do all kind of nice things for her when you just met and your feelings of love was very strong. Knowing what to do and say came easy, but now the feelings are not so strong so its more difficult to know what to say and do.

This is where marriage education come in. Learn all you can from the people on this site, read recommended books from this site, make your wife your #1 priority in life, and things will start improving.


----------

